# goodbye xikar hello boveda



## RWalleyTX (Feb 21, 2012)

boveda is the best nothing better out there that i know of . I had so many problems trying to keep my humidor at 70 with the xikar crystals. They claim when used with their solution you will have no higher humidity than 70% I found out that this is not true at all.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Richard
Boveda makes a quality product. The issue many of us have is them, is that they are slow in absorbing excess RH .

You will see that many here also use
HF Beads
Shilia Beads
Kitty Litter ( would not recommend if you are looking for 70rh)


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

asmartbull said:


> Richard
> Boveda makes a quality product. The issue many of us have is them, is that they are slow in absorbing excess RH .
> 
> You will see that many here also use
> ...


^^^^^ This. Listen to Al, he has more than a little knowledge. Bovedas are great for travel humidors or last minute solutions but they are not high grade humidor humidifiers.


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

Tashaz said:


> ^^^^^ This. Listen to Al, he has more than a little knowledge.


Really? you think?....lol

Back to topic....Al is right on the money.
Now if you are talking using the Boveda packs in tupperware containers for long term storage they work pretty well. I air my containers out (if I remember to) on a weekly basis and they have been steady for over a year.
For my wooden humis I use Heartfelt but any of the other types will work.

And, if you like your cigars at 70%, that's good, but a majority of us prefer 65% and some go a bit lower depending on the cigars origin. I find 70% to be too wet and the cigars a bit too harsh.


----------



## sengjc (Nov 15, 2010)

I use Bovedas with beads. I find Bovedas last longer and the beads act as the fast response to accommodate rapid fluctuations. In a typical humidor/tupperdor, the beads on top and Boveda pack at the bottom.

The beads will accommodate the rapid humidity fluctuations from the opening and closing of the lid and the Boveda pack provides longer term humidity for the more gradual fluctuations due to temperature variations and mops up the excess humidity (humid air is more dense so it tends to sink). The beads protect against under-humidity and the Boveda pack protects against over-humidity.

In theory it should also help create a more homogeneously humid environment while remaining as a passive system. In practice, so far so good.

Sort of like your car suspension, the beads are like the spring and the Bovedas are like the dampers, simple harmonic motion. 

Then again it might be overkill.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

By chance, and like kind of like Seng, I use Boveda and kitty litter in a couple of my tupperdors. Do not have dedicated hygrometers in them but do monitor them occasionally and they seem to stay right at 64%.


----------



## sengjc (Nov 15, 2010)

Glad I am not the only one then, one is a lonely number.


----------



## RWalleyTX (Feb 21, 2012)

I have the 69% and my humidity is always 69%-70% with boveda. I cant speak for anything other than the xikar stuff but in my experience I wanted 70% and got 75-76% :dunno: I did everything by the book and when I called them they did not know how to fix the problem. I am using the boveda in a 50ct humidor and I love the fact I dont ever have to guess what the humidity is going to be. One less thing i have to worry about.


----------



## pittjitsu (Mar 30, 2012)

I too use the boveda on the bottom shelf and beads on the top. I hold a steady 70RH all day every day...


----------



## Chris9 (Apr 15, 2012)

Starting out I used a boveda and basic foam puck and held 70% with minor fluctuations. After researching humidity levels and deciding that I wanted to be closer to 65%, I moved to the humidity bead system from Cigarmony and have had stellar results thus far.


----------



## pittjitsu (Mar 30, 2012)

Chris9 said:


> Starting out I used a boveda and basic foam puck and held 70% with minor fluctuations. After researching humidity levels and deciding that I wanted to be closer to 65%, I moved to the humidity bead system from Cigarmony and have had stellar results thus far.


How often do you spray your beads?


----------



## Kindanutz (Jan 31, 2012)

I use 2 65% packs in the cedar holder for humidification in my prometheus desktop... I will tell you that I will never use anything else in any desktop... The greatest "set stand forget it" solution for smaller storage spots...

Make the switch and I promise you won't be disappointed...


----------



## cavscout98 (Apr 14, 2012)

Of course I would see this now after I just order some Xikar stuff for my humidor here in Afghanistan...well, looks like I'll just change it up upon my return home


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

pittjitsu said:


> How often do you spray your beads?


I seldom touch my beads between Arpil through Nov.
Occasionally dry them once in the Summer
Spritz them once a month in the Winter

I literally have beads in one cooler that I have not touched in 18 months and probably wont for another 18


----------



## Chris9 (Apr 15, 2012)

pittjitsu said:


> How often do you spray your beads?


Being in Little Rock, I'm typically trying to remove humidity. I just started using the system so I will be able to report back after the winter hits.

With a puck foam humidifier I was only recharging it once a month from December through February.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

I used to run an oasis in the winter with kitty litter an active passive set up. This year from all the cigar orders i have a huge Ziploc filled with boveda packs. It was real easy slip one into a humidor with the Kitty Litter no fluctuations at all. I mean even when its bone dry outside. Boveda is a quality product no doubt!


----------



## sengjc (Nov 15, 2010)

pittjitsu said:


> How often do you spray your beads?


Dunno, can't really remember when the last time was.

As and when they need it, I guess.


----------

